# Poseidon's Prize: Walk-On Fishing



## Poseidons Prize (Oct 7, 2007)

Poseidon's Prize Charters Now offering Walk-on Fishing. Reserve your spot for $135 (8 Hrs). Docked behind the FishHouse in downtown Pensacola.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Think you


----------



## Poseidons Prize (Oct 7, 2007)

Ar,.....Think me.....


----------

